# beta alanine?



## autty44 (Mar 29, 2008)

hi, is there anything better to get a pump suitable for diabetics than beta alanine? i take it 45 mins before workout..it works ok but getting amuned to it now..

thanks

mick:confused1:


----------



## Madeira Jon (Jan 11, 2008)

I've tried it for 4 weeks and cannot get away with those "tingles" on my face and hands which last for about an hour with me. So I'm just taking creatine which does the same thing without the sides.


----------



## FireSt0rm (Oct 22, 2007)

I was thinking about trying beta-alanine


----------

